# Nikon D300s for IR?



## Markw (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi all.  I have a 720nm filter coming in the mail.  I will also shortly have a D300s coming in the mail shortly as well.  What I was wonderins is if anyone knows how well the D300s works with IR photography?  I know the D70 was long known for being one of the best cameras to use for IR, but, as it turns out, I dont have one of them lying around.  The D300s will be in this week, and the filter before Wednesday...so Id love to know what to expect.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Garbz (Sep 13, 2010)

It'll work. Barely. Digital IR with an unmodified body is a real race to the bottom. IR is something quality cameras attempt to cut before it gets to the sensor, and the D300s will be no exception. I would be very surprised if it's any worse than the D200's IR response, which is pretty abysmal requiring some exposures that are 10-14EV slower than comparable speed IR film. 

Give it a try on a tripod, but don't expect pitch black skies and bright glowing trees, though you can often still pull some creative IR effect from even the worst cameras for the job.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 13, 2010)

If it's anything like my D200, bring a chair and a good book.


----------



## Markw (Sep 13, 2010)

):

Well, I suppose its better to get good photos everywhere else and find a different camera to use my filter on.  

Mark


----------



## Garbz (Sep 14, 2010)

What's wrong with your D90? Assuming you're upgrading out of free will rather than forced obsolescence due to a dead shutter or something why not rip the low pass filter off the D90 sensor 

I already have grand plans for my D200 :evil:


----------



## Markw (Sep 14, 2010)

Haha, nothing.  I am ridding myself of my D90 for the D300s.  I dont use the video so much and Im really feeling the slow FPS and only 11 focal points.  Theyre killing me.  The truck delivering my D300s (and 35mm 1.8) will be ariving today before noon. 

Otherwise, that's exactly what I would have done.  I may pick up a D40x or similar for just this type of deal.  We'll see how these next few weeks go.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Sep 14, 2010)

I would keep the D90 and have it modded to shoot IR.  I think  its like $300-400.  But you would have a sweet, dedicated body.


----------



## Markw (Sep 14, 2010)

The deal's already done with the D90.  Its technically already gone.  The thing about the D90 with IR is that I could get video.  Thats a major plus, to me, for IR.  We'll see.  I plan to have a dedicated IR body before the new year. 

Mark


----------

